# SOLVED! POWER + HOME = Hard Reset



## ThatWilsonGuy (Oct 19, 2011)

Attempting to install CM7, I had a hang when i executed the ACMEInstaller. Instead of seeing the log of what was going on I got nothing, then the HP logo. Holding power, holding power plus volume up, does nothing. WebOs doctor does not recognize my TP. My computer does make the USB device sound when I plug it in. Any suggestion of where I should go from here?


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Before you started, did you check your files against the MD5 checker to ensure they were all 100%? If you see the HP logo, where does it go from there? Just shut off or stay in a boot loop?


----------



## Canary2323 (Jun 11, 2011)

Same happened to me it was hold down power button and button on screen button not volume. Got me back to a hard reset


----------



## AWATS (Oct 14, 2011)

How long did you hold the buttons? My TP takes about 30 seconds of holding to do a full brain-cramp reset.


----------



## ThatWilsonGuy (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the quick replies. This would have been my first in over a dozen devices I have "enhanced" to actually brick. I was simply not using the correct button combination to hard reset it. booted right back into WebOS.

What is this MD5 checker you speak of?


----------



## vilator (Sep 6, 2011)

I think we should put in bold at 150 font at the top of the page

"POWER + HOME = RESET"


----------



## slug (Aug 24, 2011)

Wait... what? Home + Power = Hard Reset? I've used this combination a few times to reboot... I haven't lost any data, settings, apps, etc... It seems to just be a soft reset for me, is this incorrect?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

"slug said:


> Wait... what? Home + Power = Hard Reset? I've used this combination a few times to reboot... I haven't lost any data, settings, apps, etc... It seems to just be a soft reset for me, is this incorrect?


It's a reboot, nothing is lost\removed.


----------



## hakkinen (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, it's a SOFT RESET, not HARD


----------

